# Spontaneous verbiage



## TomK (May 11, 2011)

In an effort to configure a new device the words 
	
	



```
May 11 12:33:00 inetd[1336]: ssh/tcp: bind: Address already in use
```
 verbiage that keeps appearing on my screen.  Any idea what has gone wrong?
TomK


----------



## gordon@ (May 11, 2011)

Sounds like you are attempting to run sshd(8) both as a normal daemon (via /etc/rc.d/sshd) and as a service hosted by inetd(8). I think it's generally a good idea to run it as a normal daemon. Comment out the config in inetd and ensure that 
	
	



```
sshd_enable="YES"
```
 is in your /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2011)

Yes, unless you absolutely have to don't run inetd. It's more or less a relic from the past.


----------



## TomK (May 12, 2011)

Gordon,

Thank you for your response.  I'm a newbie to FreeBSD and didn't know to which inetd you referred. (I ran *locate inetd* and pages of inetd came back). I also don't know what the (man+8) before inetd stands for.

The 
	
	



```
sshd_enable = "YES"
```
 was AOK in /etc/rc.conf.  While I was using vi to edit /etc/rc.conf, I commented out inetd.  It appears to have stopped the spontaneous text however I don't yet know what effect it may have had elsewhere. 

Thanks again,

TomK



			
				gordon@ said:
			
		

> Sounds like you are attempting to run sshd(8) both as a normal daemon (via /etc/rc.d/sshd) and as a service hosted by inetd(8). I think it's generally a good idea to run it as a normal daemon. Comment out the config in inetd and ensure that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TomK (May 12, 2011)

SirDice,

Thank you for your response.

I commented out inetd in /etc/rc.conf and thus far it seems to have stopped the spontaneous text.

Thanks again for your answer.

TomK



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, unless you absolutely have to don't run inetd. It's more or less a relic from the past.


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2011)

Look in /etc/inetd.conf, those are the services that are run by inetd. Everything is commented out by default.


----------

